# Clen , T3 and keto cycle



## Cin3rgy (Nov 17, 2011)

hi Guys,

Need some help with my cycle. I am going on a heavy cutting cycle and as the heading says, its
Clen , T3 and Keto.
I have done hours of research on these 3 online, but as always there is contradictions.

This is what I am thinking for my 42 day cycle. I would really appreciate some advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DAY	Clen	T3	 Keto

Day 1	40mg	50mcg	
Day 2	40mg	50mcg	
Day 3	40mg	75mcg	
Day 4	80mg	75mcg	
Day 5	80mg	75mcg	
Day 6	80mg	100mcg	
Day 7	80mg	100mcg	
Day 8	80mg	125mcg	
Day 9	80mg	125mcg	
Day 10	80mg	125mcg	
Day 11	120mg	125mcg	
Day 12	120mg	125mcg	
Day 13	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 14	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 15	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 16	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 17	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 18	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 19	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 20	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 21	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 22	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 23	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 24	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 25	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 26	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 27	120mg	125mcg	2mg
Day 28	120mg	100mcg	2mg
Day 29	120mg	100mcg	2mg
Day 30	120mg	100mgc	2mg
Day 31	120mg	75mcg	2mg
Day 32	120mg	75mcg	2mg
Day 33	80mg	75mcg	2mg
Day 34	80mg	50mcg	2mg
Day 35	80mg	50mcg	2mg
Day 36	80mg	50mcg	2mg
Day 37	80mg	50mcg	2mg
Day 38	80mg	25mcg	2mg
Day 39	80mg	25mcg	2mg
Day 40	40mg	25mcg	2mg
Day 41	40mg	25mcg	2mg
Day 42	40mg	25mcg	2mg


Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Robalo (Nov 17, 2011)

You're not using some test to hold your mass? With t3 at 125mcg you'll lose lots of muscle also. Have you ever used clen? If not, you can't define a quantity. You don't know if 120mg is to much. I know for me is to much. Raise the clen slowly untill you feel the correct dosage.


----------



## Cin3rgy (Nov 17, 2011)

Robalo,

I also though the T3 might be a little high, I think I might cap it at 75mcg through out the entire cycle, as I definetly do NOT want to loose muscle. What do you think about that dose?

This is my first clen cycle, so I will step it up slowly, the prob is my pills are 40mcg, so i will probably have to start cutting them in half.
You say i will "feel" the correct dosage. What would the feeling be? and how will i know im at the correct dose?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robalo (Nov 17, 2011)

T3 without an anabolic will make you loose muscle, even at 75mcg.
You can step up your clen dosage e3d,and i find the correct dosage for clen when my hands start shaking a little and  sweating more


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)

1. I would run keto from the start, it will keep receptors fresh and increase the effectivnes of the clen. I find that 80mcg for clen to be a great dosage for me with no side effects.
2. I also think that 120mcg of T3 is excessive. If you don't run testosterone with it, say bye bye to all your muscles. If you are not on roids than avoid T3.


----------



## Cin3rgy (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys!
I really appreciate the info!

Would a very low dose of the T3 be effective or would I be wasting my time taking it at about 40mcg per day? I don't really want to do an anabolic at this stage, but you guys are making me very nervous about loosing size!

Also, what time of day should i be taking what?

I am looking at taking the Keto just before i Sleep, and the clen as I wake up.
Suggestions?

Regards


----------



## Robalo (Nov 17, 2011)

Low dose T3 will do no good. You can use clen in the morning and ketotifen at bed time, no problem.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Agreed, skip T3 until you decide to step on the dark side and take roids 

I would also spread clen dosage in 3-4 times a day, spaced about 2-3 hours apart, last dose 30-45 mins before training, assuming you dont workout at 9 pm.


----------



## Cin3rgy (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, Noted.
Thanks guys!

I have the T3 anyway, and its very cheap. So Im going to run a low dose of 40mcg through out the cycle, and when i do step onto the dark side, I will try it again with some roids.

Is there a PCT that needs to go with this?
All my reading turns up that its not really neccesasry, but there was some mention of
" Guggulsteron " , just in case.

P.S

I'm also going to be taking about 2.5 grams of taurine a day to prevent cramping.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you tried an ECA stack? Reason I ask is because since you are not on any sort of anabolic and obviously looking for a "cut" stack, ECA or DMAA would be a good alternative.

Also Clen has a long half-life and will produce some pretty bad cramps due to electrolyte depletion. Albuterol, although hard to find sometimes, is rapid acting and has a short half-life.


----------



## Crank (Nov 17, 2011)

clen is mildly anabolic... if he did 50mcg of t3 a day and eat correctly he would still burn plenty of fat 

t3 doesnt just attack muscles lol. 

high doses are more catabolic agreed. 

if he was using t3 for a few weeks at 50 to 75 with clen and dieting and lifitng right.... he would be FINE...

its just common practice for the gear users to NEVER give up any muscular gains if possible. 

maybe his stats are so out of wack that a strict diet and t3 may help him get to a BF percentage that he can then cycle?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 17, 2011)

Post  stats


----------



## Robalo (Nov 17, 2011)

djlance said:


> Have you tried an ECA stack? Reason I ask is because since you are not on any sort of anabolic and obviously looking for a "cut" stack, ECA or DMAA would be a good alternative.
> 
> Also Clen has a long half-life and will produce some pretty bad cramps due to electrolyte depletion. Albuterol, although hard to find sometimes, is rapid acting and has a short half-life.




Good advice here, ECA stack is a good option


----------



## Cin3rgy (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, my stats...

Ive been cutting Naturally for about a month, Diet is in check and training is in check. lifting 3 times a week with light cardio after the weights session, and twice a week quiet a tough cardio session ( interval training and all that ).

Im 28 , 78kg ( 172 pounds ) and 1,70 m ( 5.57 ft ).
BF% is in the region of 12 - 15%.

Im looking at getting down to about 10%.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Clen alone will do that, save T3 for future.


----------



## Crank (Nov 17, 2011)

eca would be good choice too. i agree that t3 isnt needed


----------



## shanefalco70 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm interested in doing a similar Clen/T3 cycle--two weeks on, two weeks off.  During my "off" weeks, it is okay to bridge the gap with ECA/Keto?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 29, 2011)

shanefalco70 said:


> I'm interested in doing a similar Clen/T3 cycle--two weeks on, two weeks off.  During my "off" weeks, it is okay to bridge the gap with ECA/Keto?



Yeah, you can use ECA to bridge. You can also use ketotifen while on clen to keep the receptors fresh and it will increase the effectiveness of the clen.
Run T3 4-6 weeks in a pyramid fashion like in that quote a few posts before. I wouldn't run it @ 125mcg though.

Also forget about T3 if your not running some Test with it.


----------



## shanefalco70 (Nov 29, 2011)

Night_Wolf,

I appreciate the feedback. One quick follow-up clarification question. Do I take the keto *only* with the clen?  Starting week three, I was planning on taking the keto through the remainer if my cycle. If you think it's pointless, I take the clen solely with the keto and use ECA in between. 

Falco


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 29, 2011)

shanefalco70 said:


> Night_Wolf,
> 
> I appreciate the feedback. One quick follow-up clarification question. Do I take the keto *only* with the clen?  Starting week three, I was planning on taking the keto through the remainer if my cycle. If you think it's pointless, I take the clen solely with the keto and use ECA in between.
> 
> Falco




Sure you can take it through the whole cycle, just take it before bed because it can make you drowsy. But Ephedrine doesn't really have that much impact on beta-2 receptors.
That being said, you can do Clen+Keto - ECA - Clen+Keto - ...
Although Keto is not necessary with 2 weeks of Clen, it will keep receptors fresh and increase the effectiveness of the Clen and is side-free.


----------

